# NM Elk Hunt



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

A friend & I elk hunted Sept 15th-22nd on some private property in NM. We had the place to ourselves. I passed on some nice bulls during the hunt. Had several real close encounters, within 40 yards, of some really nice bulls, but for some reason or another the there was some kind of obstruction in the way preventing me a clear shot at them. One evening I was working on a herd bull. Although I couldn't see him at the time he was coming in. Before he made it in a nice bull with a double right main beam came in from another direction. I had the double main beam bull broadside at 10 yards, but let him go. It was the 2nd evening of the hunt. He ended up running off & the bigger bull never came in after the bull ran off. I did catch up to the herd bull again. I played with him long enough & finally had him coming in. It was getting late & I found what I thought would be a great spot to setup. If he came to either my left or right I would have a great shot. I sat behind a small spruce that was about as wide as me. I cow called at him one last time & here he comes just as I hoped. I drew back when he was around 40-50 yards. He came in 3 yards from me directly in front of the small spruce. The spruce was blocking all his vitals. While I was listening to him breath, we had about a 30 second stare down before he bolted. I could have shot him in the throat but didn't attempt that shot.

The last morning of the season I called in a small 5x5 & shot him. There was a herd bull that was further back bugling & coming to my calling. I was in a position of not being able to move with the younger bull on top of me. The only clear shooting lane I had would be directly down wind of me. This younger bull started working his way down wind of me & winded me twice & spooked but I was able to stop & pull him back in with some soft cow calling. The second time he stopped & I had about a 1 ft x 1 ft window to shoot through at about 20 yards. I drilled him & he went about 50-60 yards & crashed.

Had a great time & was on bulls everyday of the hunt.


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

very nice bull and great report. thanks


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats!! Nice bull and story! I'm jealous!! LOL


----------



## shallowsport702 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice bull, congrats. What unit were you in? I was up in 2A and 2B during the same time you were there. Had two close encounters but couldn't pull it off. Definitely wasn't in them everyday like you were though. Congrats again..


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice!!! 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

CONGRATS on a Great bull!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great Job. I am envious. Well done.

People who have never been elk hunting have absolutely no idea of the mental and physical battle that is involved.


----------

